# The Fantastic Mr. Fox



## Diego117 (Sep 15, 2009)

Has anyone seen this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2igjYFojUo

I haven't read the book so I don't know what to think.

Discuss.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 15, 2009)

It was a Link of the Day a while ago.


----------



## Diego117 (Sep 15, 2009)

Didn't know. My bad. I just now heard of it.

That's how out of the loop I am.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 17, 2009)

*I do not know what this is but a friend randomly texted me and told me I would love it. That was a couple of days ago and I totally forgot until just now. *goes to check it out**


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Sep 19, 2009)

Shit... I just accidentally posted about this in Off Topic. How do I delete threads.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 19, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> It was a Link of the Day a while ago.


 
Yeah, it was. I remember raging about how they decided that an AMERICAN actor would be best suited for the lead role of a very English fox.

Gawddamnit, Hollywood.
It looks fun, though.


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 19, 2009)

I luv the book.

Take that Boggis, Bunce and Bean.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 19, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> I luv the book.
> 
> Take that Boggis, Bunce and Bean.


 
One of them had an apple orchard, right..?


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 19, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> One of them had an apple orchard, right..?



Yeah I think so.... one of them must have, because the fox stole cider.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Sep 19, 2009)

I am definitly going to go see that movie.

It is like a fun movie for adults that is based on a kid's book


----------



## Aderanko (Sep 19, 2009)

Still not sure myself, mainly because of the American British contradictions mentioned earlier. 

Artistically it's good and quirky though, I'm so pleased they chose stop animation over anything else. In some ways it heavily reminds me of the excellent 2006 short Peter & the Wolf, which is certainly an great thing. Just thinking about that makes me really want to see it again.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 19, 2009)

Animation looks awful


----------



## Otis-Reamclaw (Sep 20, 2009)

I think it looks pretty good. The animation looks weird to me-awkward and forced, even. They maybe went a little _too_ lifelike. I think if I were a kid going to see this movie I'd be a bit unnerved at the critters.

But this is a Wes Anderson film, and anything he touches turns to gold. So I'll probably see this when it comes out on DVD-err, I mean, BLU-RAY.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 20, 2009)

I saw the advert
The animation looks weird
I once had the book


----------

